

Ask HN: Appointment Booking Software? - Nick5a1

Hey all, can anyone recommend software for booking appointments on behalf of clients? Most of the systems I&#x27;m coming across seem clunky or short on features. I&#x27;m looking for:
- Flexible appointment reminders (email, SMS)
- Calendar invite
- Allow multiple staff&#x2F;clients to individually set their own availability, and integrate with their own calendars
- Easy to use<p>Any recommendations?<p>Many thanks.
======
codegeek
One of the famous HN users patio11 runs a similar company. Check it out

[https://www.appointmentreminder.org/](https://www.appointmentreminder.org/)

~~~
Nick5a1
I need something that works in Australia.

~~~
brudgers
Outlook?

------
NameNickHN
Take a look at [http://www.appointmind.com/](http://www.appointmind.com/)

SMS reminders are in the making and the rest is already available. I'm not
sure, though, what you mean by "Calendar invite".

------
tonyarkles
Disclaimer: I know some of the people who built this and haven't actually used
their product.

[http://coconutcalendar.com/](http://coconutcalendar.com/)

------
jaderobbins1
Disclaimer: I know some people who work at this company but have never used
their product.

[https://www.schedulicity.com/](https://www.schedulicity.com/)

------
rahimnathwani
BookingBug is aimed at this space. I don't know whether it has calendar
integration.

